# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  معرفی پایگاه داده OrientDB

## مبین رنجبر

OrientDB می شود گفت که پایگاه داده ای همه فن حریف در بین خانواده NoSQL است.دلیلش را اندکی بعد خواهید خواند.

OrientDB که در سال 2010 توسط Luca Garulli تحت لیسانس آپاچی 2 منتشر شد ، با استفاده از زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا پیاده سازی شده است.با اینکه این پایگاه داده سندگرا هست ولی ارتباطات با استفاده از گراف مدیریت می شود.OrientDB را هم می توان بدون اسکیما به کار برد و هم با اسکیما و حتی نیمه اسکیما و ترکیبی از این ها.

شاید از این تکته تعجب کنید که حتی در این پایگاه داده از زبان پرس و جو SQL هم می توانید استفاده کنید.

OrientDB از الگوریتم جدید شاخص گذاری به اسم MVRB-Tree استفاده میکند که ترکیبی از Red-Black Tree و B+Tree است.با این پایگاه داده می توان داده های گرافی را ذخیره کرد و کاملا از گراف پشتیبانی شده است.

ویژگی های اصلی :

از ویژگی ACID به طور کامل پشتیبانی می کند.به طوری که در مواقع کراش سیستم سند های در حال تراکنش بازیابی می شوند.
امکان GraphDB که می توان مدیریت گراف ها رو انجام داد.
پشتیبانی کامل از زبان پرس و جوی SQL
امکان استفاده از HTTP و RESTful بدون واسطه.

و ویژگی های بسیار دیگر.

به این دلایل است که این پایگاه داده را همه فن حریف می نامند.

سایت رسمی آن هم به آدرس http://www.orientdb.org است

----------

